# Hotplate vs crockpot- Comment about tutorial post.



## lazersteve (Mar 23, 2007)

P Carrol, 
I've been usng a crokpot for pins for sometime now thanks to Steve Spevak (a.k.a: ideasnow, Nobel Metals Recovery, LLC, no_reserve). He suggested it as a method using HCl to process gold plated pins in a few days. It works but needs attention every now and then. When using HCl the pins tend to want to clump up if not stirred regularly. The solution will also percipitate copper chloride if you don't keep the HCl level up. I haven't tried it with nitric. 

I've also done a bit of experimenting with Ferric Chloride etchant for removing gold plate from pins, it works very fast. It's messy and the gold produced requires a little extra cleaning, but it's definitely a good method for removing gold plate from copper pins. I used this method pretty much exclusively for the first six months I was processing gold. 

I've tried several other methods, but as a general method for e-scrap I perfer using HCl-H2O2. I haven't put it in the crock pot yet but I'm sure it will do nicely: low fumes, easy to come by chemicals, and cheap. 

Steve


----------



## AgAuPtRh (Mar 23, 2007)

I learned from a friend about the Pyrex Double Boiler. 

The bottom pot holds water for boiling or heating--a second pot--fits right inside and into the heated water. Both are glass and really easy to see when you might have problems or just want to watch the action.


----------



## PRECIOUS METALS (Mar 23, 2007)

I DID PINS IN THE CROOK POT ,I FOUND THE BEST WAY IS AFTER 2-3 DAYS ALL THE GOLD COMES OFF, FILTER THE PARTICALS ,AND REFINE IT AGIAN WITH AQUA REGIA


----------



## Fever (Apr 4, 2007)

PRECIOUS METALS said:


> I DID PINS IN THE CROOK POT ,I FOUND THE BEST WAY IS AFTER 2-3 DAYS ALL THE GOLD COMES OFF, FILTER THE PARTICALS ,AND REFINE IT AGIAN WITH AQUA REGIA



PM-

Which acid did you use? Also, if you cover the crock pot, as some have mentioned, doesn't this promote a gas/fume buildup? I know those lids seal pretty tightly. Just curious.

Fever


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 4, 2007)

I've tried it just once. I used HCl as the original author suggested and it worked fine. The fumes weren't particularly bad. I didn't run the heat on high, I just ran it on low during the day and turned it off overnight.

Steve


----------



## Fever (Apr 4, 2007)

Forgive my neophytism, but why Hydrochloric instead of Nitric for this particular process? Easier to make perhaps? Fumes? Preference? I've always thought Nitric was the best acid for base metal digestion. Won't HCL form insoluble salts with certain base metals?

Fever


----------



## Noxx (Apr 4, 2007)

HCl is a way cheaper than Nitric acid (habitually). That's why. You must not let the acid become too weak or insoluble salts will form. For this reason, add new HCl once a while to your crockpot.


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 4, 2007)

HCl will work but it does require attention so that it does not dry out.

Here's where I got the info from:

http://cgi.ebay.com/How-To-Refine-E...095955827QQcategoryZ47103QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes, I got it from there too. Steve (no_reserve) is a member of this forum but I think he only has one post...
What no_reserve says: 


> Found out that you must NOT let the level (concentration) of HCL get to low, if you do you will get a white (or grey or purple) powder which contains an insouluble copper chloride. This will hide your gold and make it unretreivable. Be careful, experiment with small amounts.


----------



## rainmaker (Apr 20, 2007)

I have used Steve's method also. I also found that just letting you scrap sit in HCL for several days without heat does the same thing, just slower. When you drain the HCL off, it should be green by now (dissolved copper) you can cause the copper to precipitate out by adding a small amount of aluminum to the spent HCL.


----------



## rainmaker (Apr 23, 2007)

I've used the Crockpot and also learned about it from Steve Spevak . I used HCL and you need to be sure your lid is glass not plastic. The fumes condense on the lid and re-enter your stew. I did fingers and had very good results. When done the fingers on the boards were very clean, and the copper was dissolved into my acid. (that's how it works). I have not tried it on anything else. Simply filter and fire after several days.

Gary


----------



## Paige (Apr 28, 2007)

I have had the honor and privilege of talking to Steve for several years. He is extremely knowledgeable and is also very nice in sharing his "secrets" with others. I refer to him as the professor. Certainly one of the finest men I have ever known. I look forward to his adding to the forum.

Paige


----------



## M-G-P (May 23, 2007)

lazersteve said:


> HCl will work but it does require attention so that it does not dry out.
> 
> Here's where I got the info from:
> 
> ...



thanks for the link Steve been looking al over for this Crock-pot deal you all keep talking about :shock:


----------



## floppy (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello Steve

I have alot of gold plated pins, and I'm trying to find a way to process them and I found this post. I dont want to use an electrolytic cell for I do not have any any sulphuric and I dont feel comfortable trying it yet. But I do have an old crockpot and hcl h2o2 and that sounds like the method for me to use. Could you possibly give me some more info on this than what is in the post, I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you, Kenny.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would limit your material to about 3 lbs in the pot. Stir your solution every few hours and as you dissolve your base metals you can add more pins. 

When your solution becomes saturated with base metals (you can tell the solution is saturated by dropping a little water in the solution and it will turn milky white) you can pour your solution into a 5 gal bucket, when the bucket is full let it sit for 2-3 days and let everything settle and then siphon off the liquid and your values will be in the bottom of the bucket.

When you try to pour your solution from your crock pot be carefull, the solution will run down the sides of the crock pot and spill out your solution so it would be a good idea to have a piece of plastic under your bucket that you can wipe the spill up.


----------



## floppy (Apr 21, 2011)

how much solution would you typically put on 3lbs. to start with. And I also see posts about not letting it dry out and adding new hcl. The link on steves post doesnt work anymore and I'm having a hard time finding more info. A few more details would help quite abit. I would appreciate any thoughts.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 21, 2011)

I would not fill the crock pot more than 3/4 full of HCL. This will allow you room to work with it and not have a completly full container when you try to pour your solution out.


----------



## Claudie (Apr 21, 2011)

Be aware of the copper chloride possibility. :|


----------

